# My Fawn Abyssinian, Simba :)



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!  So you may or may not remember my previous thread with pics of my sorrel aby girl that I had on hold - well, my husband and I ended up switching kittens the second time we went to see visit - it felt like the right thing to do in our hearts, and I don't regret it for second! I will explain: 
So, we get there, and all the kittens are playing. We both tried to hold the little girl and play with her, but she seemed very uninterested in us, and really didn't like being held at all, very aloof to us and skittish. But I didn't give up. I was sitting on the hardwood floor the entire time, trying to entice her to interact with me for what seemed like an age...meanwhile, this little fawn had ran up to me almost as soon as I folded my knees beneath me, at which time he began to "attack" my legs playfully, eventually climbing in my lap and looking at me intently. I couldn't resist his cuteness, naturally, so I gave him my right hand to chew on, to swat at and to be petted by, while trying to engage the attention of the little red female we had picked. Eventually, the little fawn in my lap fell asleep while I was still petting him. Now, there was another couple there looking at the kittens, and they wanted to see the little male it my lap. When the guy came to take him, he woke up and latched onto my legs with his little claws - and when he was pulled away from me, I felt myself wanting to say "no!" and snatch him back. It was at that moment that I knew I needed to have him. So, quickly I spoke with the wife, pleading to let me swap for him, to which she consented with understanding. She actually admitted he was the friendliest kitten she had, the only one who would run up to people when they entered the home or room, the only one who really wanted to sit in peoples' laps and snuggle. When we picked him up last Thursday, the breeder told us he turned out to be everyone's favorite, everyone loved him to bits and wanted to take him home with them. So we made a good choice I think 

Now we are blessed to have this little cutie pie in our home!  He's an absolute sweet heart, couldn't be happier with him! He's SO affectionate, playful, endearing...he's definitely stolen our hearts! I could go on and on about him, but instead, I'll just show you a few pics and videos we took of him - just a glimpse of some of his playful antics!

First, here's him: 

































































And videos:

This one is longest, get's better from middle onwards. Since that video, he has started taking the teaser poll and running away with it when he gets the chance, it's really cute! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir5S0GQhuuo&feature=youtu.be 
This one is short, but cute: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbwMBh0aBc8&feature=youtu.be
This one really shows off his cute face: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbQnOuFCH8k&feature=youtu.be
and here's another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWBjPCmNIhY&feature=youtu.be

Thanks for looking! 

Katrina


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very very cute,


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> very very cute,


Thank you!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

were are his wiskers?


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> were are his wiskers?


His mom chewed them off  Sounds mean, but she's always kept her litters' wiskers "trimmed", the breeder said the vet told her there was nothing to worry about, could be a control thing, but who knows? - whatever it is, at least they grow back


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> were are his wiskers?


to quote someone else:


"I adopted a kitten awhile ago whose mom had chewed off all her whiskers. I learned an interesting fact that mother cats will often do this to make sure that their kittens will not stray, since all cats need their whiskers to navigate and to be able to gauge distances and widths of areas.

Of course they grew back. It took several weeks for them to grow out, but they did, and she now sports a fabulous set of whiskers."
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080629102101AALyWxD


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

when they 7 or 8 my sister and cousin went to my grandparents barn, they trimmed all the whiskers on all the cats they could catch..45 years ago and I still tease my sister about the event.. I'm sure he'll have a impressive abby radar dome when they grow back..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG....Simba's soooo adoorable! Yes, you did the right thing.....a kitty or cat that chooses its owner will have a stronger bond with you. It was advice I always gave to prospective buyers when I was into breeding. Sometimes buyers were adamant that they only wanted a male or female or specific color, or one "just like their old cat who died", but I tried to get them to be more open to the individual cat.


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> when they 7 or 8 my sister and cousin went to my grandparents barn, they trimmed all the whiskers on all the cats they could catch..45 years ago and I still tease my sister about the event.. I'm sure he'll have a impressive abby radar dome when they grow back..


Awww!! I wonder why they wanted to do that?? Maybe the same reason certain little kids like to chop off their barbie dolls' hair  Poor little kitties. Oh well, better something that can grow back than something that can't right? But I would tease them too if they were my relatives! Lol 



catloverami said:


> OMG....Simba's soooo adoorable! Yes, you did the right thing.....a kitty or cat that chooses its owner will have a stronger bond with you. It was advice I always gave to prospective buyers when I was into breeding. Sometimes buyers were adamant that they only wanted a male or female or specific color, or one "just like their old cat who died", but I tried to get them to be more open to the individual cat.


Thank you!!  I agree with you 100%! I was looking for a sorrel because I wanted that color - but after meeting Simba, coat color and sex did NOT matter even a bit! That said, I actually like the fawn color, it's really grown on me - I find the fawns look like mini cougars or lion cubs - hence the name!  I feel a strong bond with him already. As I'm typing, he is right next to me, swatting at the little emoticon of the cat chasing the bug! Lol He's been with us almost every second since Thursday night, either napping on our chests/laps, playing with us like a maniac, following us around...I really don't want to go to work tomorrow, it's going to be so hard leaving him  *sigh* why can't they have "kitty leave" like "maternity leave"?! LOL


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

He is SO BEAUTIFUL! I love his colors, and that cute face OMG!

Congratulations


----------



## jpimaging817 (Feb 11, 2012)

he is just adorable!


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lenkolas said:


> He is SO BEAUTIFUL! I love his colors, and that cute face OMG!
> 
> Congratulations





jpimaging817 said:


> he is just adorable!


Thank you both!!  I miss that cute face to bits...wish I could be a stay at home mom with him...*sigh*


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Simba is a cutie, love his coloring. Abyssinian's are so cool.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

You made the right choice. I actually went to the rescue to pick up a little flame point Himalayan male and while there, saw his sister, a little chocolate tortie point. They were very bonded and moved almost as one. They were both shy but the flame point was a little bolder. I ended up taking him and his sister both. The flame point became bolder on the ride home and has blossomed into a little emperor. Four months later, he rules! His sister, on the other hand, is still very shy and skittish. When I first let her roam the house, I couldn't even make eye contact with her. She would run away. So I walked by her saying "I'm not looking at you..." and she would be a little calmer. 

She does allow me to pet her if she is sleepy, and she does come up onto the sofa to take a nap at my feet. I'm beginning to think she will always be shy but that's okay - she is adorable and I love her. I'll take her on her terms...


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

RascalDog said:


> Simba is a cutie, love his coloring. Abyssinian's are so cool.


Thank you!! 



Jannerl said:


> You made the right choice. I actually went to the rescue to pick up a little flame point Himalayan male and while there, saw his sister, a little chocolate tortie point. They were very bonded and moved almost as one. They were both shy but the flame point was a little bolder. I ended up taking him and his sister both. The flame point became bolder on the ride home and has blossomed into a little emperor. Four months later, he rules! His sister, on the other hand, is still very shy and skittish. When I first let her roam the house, I couldn't even make eye contact with her. She would run away. So I walked by her saying "I'm not looking at you..." and she would be a little calmer.
> 
> She does allow me to pet her if she is sleepy, and she does come up onto the sofa to take a nap at my feet. I'm beginning to think she will always be shy but that's okay - she is adorable and I love her. I'll take her on her terms...


Thank you! Sounds like you are a very understanding, patient and warm-hearted individual - just the kind of owner a shy kitty like her would need!  I don't think I could bare to separate fully bonded siblings either, cudos to you for keeping them together! :thumb


----------

